# Mavrokefalidis talks about being drafted



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Loukas Mavrokefalidis said some things to a greek website after being selected.
http://www.sport24.gr/html/ent/886/ent.126886.asp

I'll try to do a translation for you guys:



> It feels like a dream being here. It's a totally different world. The organization is incredible. I was very satisfied that Minnesota selected me because they have been watching me for some time now and they really believe in me.
> It was a great honor for me because the decision was made by a legend like Kevin McHale. He had come to see me play many times this year. We have spoken to each other many times in Greece and I was really looking forward to being selected by the Wolves.
> Right now the only thing I care about is the national team. I want to give everything I have. That's all I'm thinking about right now and everything else will come in time. I would also like to thank my coaches at PAOK and the greek national teams for working with me all these years and helping me improve.


Personally I am a big fan of Mavrokefalidis. This was a guy who came out of nowhere 2 years ago and has shown an impressive improvement ever since. Last summer Greece went without Schortsanitis to the U21 World Championship and won second place after Lithuania. Maurokefalidis played at the PF position (with Vougoukas from St. Louis University at the 5) and was one of the three best players on the team along with Vasiliaidis and Vasilopoulos and the *best big man of the tournament* . The US team that was 5th in that tournament had the following players, just to give you an idea of the level of competition:
4 Justin Gray (188-G-84) of Wake Forest University
5 Allan Ray (188-G-84) of Villanova University
6 Rajon Rondo (186-G-86) of University of Kentucky
7 Maurice Collins (197-G-84) of Temple University
8 J.J. Redick (193-G-84) of Duke University
9 Marcus Williams (191-G-85) of University of Connecticut
10 Rudy Gay (206-F/G-86) of University of Connecticut
11 Terrence Roberts (206-F-84) of Syracuse University
12 Nick Fazekas (211-F-85) of University of Nevada-Reno
13 Curtis Withers (203-F-84) of North Carolina - Charlotte
14 Taj Gray (206-F-84) of The University of Oklahoma
15 Glen Davis (208-F-86) of Louisiana State University

What I really like about Loukas is that even though he's a finesse big man with a great shooting touch and great moves in the paint (he actually plays a lot like McHale), he has worked really hard to become a great rebounder and shotblocker. I think the only negative about him is that he's not athletic at all, but I really don't understand why people care so much about that. I mean if a guy knows how to play defense, can rebound and block shots what does it matter if he can't jump high?
I will be following your team if you sign Mavrokefalidis and I really believe he will become a great player in the NBA. He has the work ethic and the mentality that is necessary and I'm sure you guys will be very happy with him when you see him.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

Let me be the first to thank you for the insight and translation. It was very interesting because I know absolutely nothing about this guy.

Anywho, couple other points/questions/thoughts: When you say he isn't athletic, does that just mean that he can't jump or does it mean that he is slow or uncoordinated as well? I don't mind a player of his height not having the greatest leaping ability but if he is slow as a tree it could be a problem.

It sounds like McHale really scouted this guy and believes in him. While I'm not TOO sure of McHale's ability to spot talent, it really is nice to hear that, if nothing else, he is at least venturing out there in an attempt to find a gem.

Lastly, in an unrelated note, it's a sad day when the best bigmen the US under 21 team can field are the likes of Glen "Big Baby" Davis and Nick Fazekas.

Anyway, thanks again for the heads up!


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Cyberwolf said:


> Anywho, couple other points/questions/thoughts: When you say he isn't athletic, does that just mean that he can't jump or *does it mean that he is slow or uncoordinated as well*? I don't mind a player of his height not having the greatest leaping ability but if he is slow as a tree it could be a problem.


I would really say that. That comes only from 2 games I ever saw of Mavrokefalidis and those games were in 04-05 season. I understand he took big step upfront since then, improved and all that stuff, but I didnt see any NBA potential at that time at all. Talking with some greek friends after the draft they also agree on that and were quite surprised by this drafting. If he leaves Europe now Im sure hes done and will be NBDLing at best. If he gets some more good seasons in Europe when maybe something happens, but if Im a Wolves fan I wouldnt have big hopes of him.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Zalgirinis you said that you haven't seen him since the 2004-05 season which kind of makes your post irrelevant because as I said he has made great strides the last two years.

As for his athletic ability, it's true that he can't jump at all. But he has a great body, great insticts and long arms which allow him to block shots and catch rebounds.


----------

